# Holmz law



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

(72) Advanced Conduit bending Pt.5 Offsets - YouTube 

Found this guy on YouTube .Fairly new 
site has lot of good information .


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

The video was a bit long but it had good information on bending pipe. If your working with rigid or EMT above 3/4" you should learn as much as you can about bending conduit.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

He has several other vidoes


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

I had a bookmark about halfway through that video. I think I remember watching this a while back.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Holmz Law said:


> It is a bit long. And i do apologize about that. Those advanced videos are a part of a series of videos you need to watch in order to get the best out of it. They are a little math intensive but nothing we can't handle as electricians. You should check out my other playlists. Im sure you'll find something that suites you better. I just put together a new playlist on multiple bends, which i site you how to make multiple bends on a single conduit with push thru bending. Works great on electric and hydraulic benders. Also useful on hand benders add well.
> Here is that playlist link if you are interested
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOshL7_adwvPM2a1BdvOngSKyzIBJeAIb


Please take a few minutes to fill out your profile. 








IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Cool tip I did not know.

3 point saddle, pass through. If you use a 3x multiplier instead of 2.5x multiplier you can bend a 3 point saddle in order without having to flip the conduit. All bends are on the tear drop. You bend the 22.5* first(instead of the 45* first), then 45*, then the second 22.5* with the bender facing the same direction for all bends. I like this soo much better, also makes it easier when doing a saddle close to the end of a conduit or on a machine.


----------



## melrub480v (Apr 25, 2021)

Easy said:


> The video was a bit long but it had good information on bending pipe. If your working with rigid or EMT above 3/4" you should learn as much as you can about bending conduit.
> Thanks for sharing.


Definitely watched a lot of his vids. Pretty good playlists on all types of topics on conduit bending. Especially the multiple bends playlist mad how to chart your bender.


----------

